# In-built battery charging - Did i hear a Sonic Boom!



## Timwis (17/7/21)

The new Obelisk 120 FC from Geekvape with PD Fast Charging 20V/3.25A!




When this first needed charging i just used my usual Quickcharge 3.0 adaptor and it charged at the usual 5V/2A, took about 1 hour 45mins for the 3700mAh battery to fully charge!

The next time it needed charging i used the new Quickcharge 4.0 adaptor and when plugging the USB cable in it automatically detected that 20V/3.35A charging was available and was that a Sonic Boom i heard!!!!




I kid you not, plugged it in, got myself a slice of Gateaux and made a cup of coffee, ate my gateaux and then checked and was shocked that this had charged in the time it took me to eat a slice of gateaux (mind you it was a giant slice)!

My third charge which was last night i actually sat in visual and timed it, although i did expect this to be charging at a ridiculously fast speed i also thought the claimed 15mins was typical marketing exaggeration, it took 13mins 48 secs!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/21)

Timwis said:


> The new Obelisk 120 FC from Geekvape with PD Fast Charging 20V/3.25A!
> 
> View attachment 235009
> 
> ...


Not innovation, but the next big step for vaping benchmark!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (17/7/21)

Resistance said:


> Not innovation, but the next big step for vaping benchmark!


It certainly makes using a device with an in-built battery much more appealing! It also has a mode where the mod can be turned into a charger! Again not innovative but certainly could be useful if you didn't realise how little charge you had on your phone etc!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (17/7/21)

Timwis said:


> It certainly makes using a device with an in-built battery much more appealing! It also has a mode where the mod can be turned into a charger! Again not innovative but certainly could be useful if you didn't realise how little charge you had on your phone etc!



And it looks like it lacks the ip67 rating ,but it doesn't look bad at all.
It could be an interesting mod to own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (17/7/21)

Resistance said:


> And it looks like it lacks the ip67 rating ,but it doesn't look bad at all.
> It could be an interesting mod to own.


No it's not IP67 but i think Geekvape have that well covered anyway with the 1000 variations of the Aegis! Although an IP rating is quite desirable i wouldn't want all my mods to look like tanks going into battle, variations in designs and different mods offering different things i want to see giving the vaper a choice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/21)

Timwis said:


> No it's not IP67 but i think Geekvape have that well covered anyway with the 1000 variations of the Aegis! Although an IP rating is quite desirable i wouldn't want all my mods to look like tanks going into battle, variations in designs and different mods offering different things i want to see giving the vaper a choice!



I fully Agree..
Although I think we still need an Aegis15.(15 min. Charging Aegis)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (17/7/21)

Resistance said:


> I fully Agree..
> Although I think we still need an Aegis15.(15 min. Charging Aegis)


It's probably in development as we speak, they will just milk the sales of the Obelisk first (after all they are a business who's number one goal is to make money) and then no doubt your wish will become reality!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/7/21)

Timwis said:


> It's probably in development as we speak, they will just milk the sales of the Obelisk first (after all they are a business who's number one goal is to make money) and then no doubt your wish will become reality!



Yes ,they seem to have listened when I said we still need a Zeus RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (17/7/21)

Resistance said:


> Yes ,they seem to have listened when I said we still need a Zeus RDA


But you forgot to tell them to include the BF pin!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/7/21)

Timwis said:


> But you forgot to tell them to include the BF pin!



I told the Arbiter dude. He probably didn't share the info when he left

Reactions: Like 1


----------

